# Yo! Rasbora axelrodi blue vs red



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

Yo! Rasbora axelrodi blue vs red



Rasbora axelrodi blue






























Rasbora axelrodi red


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

blue.


----------

